# Forever young, I wanna be, forever young.



## haplo (May 29, 2010)

Hey whats up, people?! I'm new to the forum, so I guess I'll tell you some stuff about me. 

Ima tomboy who LOVES adventure, and when I was younger, getting into trouble.

I do crazy stuff other people wouldnt do. I like being spontaneous in everything. Some of my activities include staring down people in cars, blowing air horns during ceremonies,, seeing if I can get away with stuff, catching poisonous snakes, jumping off cliffs into the bay, bungee jumping, and all sorts of other stuff. 

Most dangerous thing I've done? Fight someone who broke into my house. 

Sooo, moving on from the danger...lol. I'm funny, always doin something, and REALLY perverted. I think I laugh about 70% of the day. I love hanging with friends, especially this one girl who has panic attacks every time I do something, lol. 

I'm working on a book. Actually Ive been working on it for five years now, I just always find something more exciting to do. 

Yea, thats about it...sooo heyyyyy!

Oh and if you didnt catch it....I wanna be forever young, and live forever.


----------



## Mr. CafeBot (Jun 13, 2009)

*Welcome to PersonalityCafe!*

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings haplo and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html


To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html


We have a facebook style chat that you can enable throughout the site... Just read on how to enable it here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/13046-personality-cafe-facebook-style-chat.html


If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Also don't forget to watch my music video...








Again, welcome to our forum haplo. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S.

Please tip me 1 gold. I need to buy more coffee! @[email protected]


----------



## HannibalLecter (Apr 18, 2010)

*Welcome to Personality Cafe!!!*


----------



## NightSkyGirl (Apr 11, 2010)

Yay for laughter! Welcome to the forum. Hope you find it fun.


----------



## Kitten (Mar 28, 2010)

Welcome to PerC.. I hope you enjoy your stay! ^^

Haha, you seem like an incredibly exciting person! XDD I love being spontaneous too.. but I've never done as much crazy stuff as you have! o.o;;


----------



## Midnight Runner (Feb 14, 2010)

Welcome to PerC! roud:

Good song choice, btw.


----------



## iDane (Mar 25, 2010)

Hey there! Welcome


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

*Welcome to the forum* :happy:


----------



## Lady K (Oct 13, 2009)

That song gets stuck in my head, and you've just been instrumental in helping it get stuck there again. 

What is your book about? Do you think you'll ever finish it? Plan to get it published?

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## haplo (May 29, 2010)

Lady K said:


> What is your book about? Do you think you'll ever finish it? Plan to get it published?
> 
> Welcome to the forum!


It's a fantasy book. Its kinda hard to explain..but basically this "evil god" offered this guy a chance to rule the world and be immortal if he killed his father. So he killed his father, and the only way he can die is if he is killed with that same sword by three unlikely people. He just happens to lose the sword, and those unlikely people happen to be on a quest for something else and they find it. So this whole idea will span three books. I'm not sure if I wanna make it a kids series, because those seem to be doing well recently.

I hope to finish it by next august. But then theres the process of finding and agent, etc.

And yeah, I most definetly want it published. It's kinda wierd, I HATE writing but I LOVE writing this story. After I finish it, I dont think Id ever write again.

Edit:
Oh, and thanks for the welcome.


----------



## la musa candido (Feb 19, 2010)

ur book sounds so cool, i'd def read it. oh and uh welcome to the forum :happy:


----------

